# CD Distribution

## maikmerten

Hallo,

ich bin sehr an Gentoo interessiert, sitze hier aber an einem 56K-Modem. Gibt es einen privaten oder kommerziellen Dienstleister, der Gentoo auf CDs anbietet und zwar, jetzt wird es interessant, _mit_ Quellen der im Portage-System eingetragenen Programme?

Zumindest das "Basissystem" (Kernel, glibc, gcc, X, KDE, Mozilla und andere Riesen) sollte enthalten sein - Kleinigkeiten kann man ja immer noch online einspielen.

Idee?   :Very Happy: 

bye,

Maik Merten

----------

## Basti_litho

Also wenn niemand eine andere möglichkeit kennt,

ich muss sowieso für eine freunding und einen "Informatikstudenten" cd's machen mit allem drum und dran. Dann könnte ich dir auch ein set  zuschicken.

mfg

----------

## Selkie

sag mal, wie groß ist denn der portage tree überhaupt?

also komplett, so das man ohne netz installieren kann?

die angabe "59mb" in der "howto make a mirror" anleitung kann sich ja wohl nit auf alles beziehen, denn allein der xfree source sind 30+mb ?

----------

## Basti_litho

So genau kann ich dir das auch leider nicht sagen.

Bei mir sind es momentan 280MB

Ich hab: X(50MB) ,Blackbox,Fluxbox,Abiword(15MB),Opera(5MB),qt(15MB) ,gcc3.1.1(20MB) ,kernel2419(25MB)

Ich kann natürlich nicht alles aufzählen, aber das sind so ungefähr die 

größten Packete.

Mit KDE und Gnome wird das natürlich um einiges größer  :Smile: 

mfg

----------

## maikmerten

 *Basti_litho wrote:*   

> Also wenn niemand eine andere möglichkeit kennt,
> 
> ich muss sowieso für eine freunding und einen "Informatikstudenten" cd's machen mit allem drum und dran. Dann könnte ich dir auch ein set  zuschicken.
> 
> mfg

 

Danke für das Angebot. Es da noch einen Gentoo-User in meiner Heimatstadt - vielleicht kann er mir helfen.

bye,

Maik Merten

----------

## sheik watchdog

he, basti, kannst du mir vielleicht auch so eine cd zuschicken? ich bin nämlich in exakt der gleichen situation wie maikmerten... das wär echt super!

mfg

sheik

----------

## Basti_litho

jepp, ich beginne den ganzen download-spaß ungefähr morgen.

hier meine mail, schreib mir einfach deine adresse: fabiannorton@yahoo.de

Und schreib noch dazu welche großen Programme du noch brauchst (außer KDE,Gnome und X ).

Bis denn

----------

## sheik watchdog

danke!

hab schon ein mail geschrieben, find ich super dass du das machst!

mfg

sheik

----------

## Bogus

Hiho  :Wink: 

Eigentlich wollte ich von suSe auf Debian umsteigen, aber ein Kollege hat mir Gentoo schmackhaft gemacht. Nur leider habe ich ISDN. Darum wollte ich mich an eure Aktion ran hängen *g*

Könnt ihr mir auch ne CD zuschicken ? Wäre echt nett, würde auch Porto bezahlen, wäre kein Problem  :Wink: 

cui

Bogus

----------

## Konfuzius

 *Selkie wrote:*   

> sag mal, wie groß ist denn der portage tree überhaupt?
> 
> also komplett, so das man ohne netz installieren kann?
> 
> die angabe "59mb" in der "howto make a mirror" anleitung kann sich ja wohl nit auf alles beziehen, denn allein der xfree source sind 30+mb ?

 

Diese Aussage bezieht sich nur auf die Informationen eines emerge rsync, sprich alle Dateien, die unter /usr/portage liegen. 

Die eigentlichen Sourcefiles sind darin nicht enthalten..

----------

## Bogus

ahh so  :Wink: 

Danke für die Info  :Wink: 

Dann werde ich mal bei www.lin24.de bestellen *g* Finde aber dieses Board sehr nützlich  :Wink: 

----------

## Basti_litho

 :Smile: 

----------

